# Lethargic cat- can barely move & drinking lots of water



## littlerock

Hi all,

As of Monday, my cat has been really sick. Monday morning she didn't want anything to do with her food, she didn't want to go outside (which she lives for) and she was laying in really odd places for long periods of time. It worried me enough to take her to the vet that morning. They ran a blood & urine analysis and other tests. Nothing has been definitive. She had a high glucose score but they didn't feel comfortable calling her diabetic. They said it was not unusual for a very stressed cat to score that high.. they suggested we do an additional test with an outside lab that would be able to show where her glucose levels have been for the last 30 days. They said her kidneys were a little smaller than average but they weren't concerned. She also has a small bladder stone but they didn't believe it was causing these symptoms or that it was blocking the urethra at this point. 

Since bringing her home her condition has stayed the same or worsened. She barely moves from a 4sqft area. She'll take a few strained steps and then lay there for hours. I had x-rays taken and there wasn't a blockage. I just don't know what is wrong with her and neither do the doctors. Any experience with this? Here are her symptoms as of now:

- Very lethargic/ struggles to walk
- Drinking a lot of water
- Urinating ok
- Eating very small amounts when food is brought to her
- Laying in same place for hours
- Had a small bm last night
- The vet did say her electrolyte levels were wonky.

** Test results came back this morning and her glucose levels are normal. She is not diabetic and her kidneys are functioning.

** They also doubted that she had poisoning because her liver enzymes were normal.


Any ideas?? I hate seeing her like this. The vet asked me to bring her in again tomorrow morning but I know it will probably be another round of tests that are inconclusive. I will do it though.


----------



## littlerock

Here she is at her water dish yesterday, which I have never seen her do. She cannot stand up to eat/ drink but at least she is eating a little and drinking water.


----------



## poopsie

Oh no! I am so sorry.  


I am going through a similar experience (different symptoms/diagnosis) with one of my older cats. He has perked up a bit, but he still isn't the 'same'.

Someone here should be able to help. I am in awe of the range of knowledge and experience here. Better than the vet sometimes.

get better beautiful baby


----------



## littlerock

^ Thanks! I hope your kitty fully recovers. 

That reminds me, my cat is 7 years old and could stand to loose a little weight but it shouldn't be causing this.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope your kitty just has a tummy bug and gets better soon.  

If you haven't done it yet, see about getting a full blood panel, including viruses to rule out FeLv, FIV, etc.  Have you done a UA to see what kind of crystals/stones may be in the bladder?  Is she running a temperature?

I think I would be inclined to try to push the food if she isn't barfing.  Plain meat baby food (no onion/garlic) or AD would be best.  If they quit eating, you can quickly go to liver failure, and if they feel pukey, they sometimes won't eat.

Have you had weather where you are that she might have come into contact with car anti-freeze, ice melter, or other household chemicals?  Is anything missing around the house that could have caused a blockage in her intestines?


----------



## littlerock

cats n bags said:


> I hope your kitty just has a tummy bug and gets better soon.
> 
> If you haven't done it yet, see about getting a full blood panel, including viruses to rule out FeLv, FIV, etc.  Have you done a UA to see what kind of crystals/stones may be in the bladder?  Is she running a temperature?
> 
> I think I would be inclined to try to push the food if she isn't barfing.  Plain meat baby food (no onion/garlic) or AD would be best.  If they quit eating, you can quickly go to liver failure, and if they feel pukey, they sometimes won't eat.
> 
> Have you had weather where you are that she might have come into contact with car anti-freeze, ice melter, or other household chemicals?  Is anything missing around the house that could have caused a blockage in her intestines?



1) I _believe_ they did a full blood panel but I will double check.. 

2) The did a UA/ X-rays of abdomen and found one small stone in her bladder but they don't believe it would be causing this severe of a reaction and she is not having trouble urinating other than the strength to get to the litter box. She has not been urinating outside the box at all, either. 

3) She had the slightest temp at the vet monday morning but they said it was most likely stress because it was so low grade. (And she was really stressed that morning)

4) I have been pushing food and she hasn't thrown any of it up. She just eats a really small amount. I feed my cats Wellness brand -mostly wet but supplement with a little dry at night. 

5) No access to household cleaners or antifreeze. Nothing out of the norm. Plus, the vet said her liver enzymes would be off if she had ingested something hazardous. 

I just don't know.. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## littlerock

Can cats catch a bug that would have these symptoms? She doesn't have any congestion and her eyes are clear.


----------



## buzzytoes

Did they mention anything neurological?? When my cat had his "stroke" those are pretty much the symptoms he had. He stayed in one spot on the bed all day, wouldn't come to eat (he weighs 18 lbs, clearly he likes to eat) and was very vacant looking. He just kind of looked like he was staring off into nothing all day. At one point during the night he threw up a few times and peed on me, which is when I am guessing the worst of it must have hit him.
When the vet was checking him the next day she noticed he had what's called a pendular nystagmus when she tipped him onto his back. What happens is their eyes will tick back and forth like a clock - I believe they can move either horizontally or vertically, Teddy's was horizontal. He ended up having a human MRI and they never did find anything so I just now call it a stroke. He is mostly fine now but I have noticed some side effects. He still seems a little vacant and he can't or won't jump anymore or climb onto certain things. Other than that he is his typical self.


----------



## TeachingTots

Does your cat like ribbon or tape?  We have to watch we don't leave any lying around, they can ingest long pieces and it can cause a lot of problems.  Usually they are throwing up though which I'm not seeing as a symptom.  

Hope you get answers soon!  I know the worry that you are feeling....


----------



## Cindi

Hmmmm. You covered all my ideas with those tests. The only thing left that I can think of is heart problem or brain problem. But I would think the vet would be able to tell something like that from the exam. Does she have cold/flu like symptoms? I know the kitty flu is going around. I guess I would check and see if she had a complete blood panel and if not I would get one. It's so scary when our fur kids are sick and we don't know why. Is it possible she is in pain? Maybe a pinched nerve or something? Something that makes it hurt to walk? I am out of ideas.   How old is she?


----------



## littlerock

buzzytoes said:


> Did they mention anything neurological?? When my cat had his "stroke" those are pretty much the symptoms he had. He stayed in one spot on the bed all day, wouldn't come to eat (he weighs 18 lbs, clearly he likes to eat) and was very vacant looking. He just kind of looked like he was staring off into nothing all day. At one point during the night he threw up a few times and peed on me, which is when I am guessing the worst of it must have hit him.
> When the vet was checking him the next day she noticed he had what's called a pendular nystagmus when she tipped him onto his back. What happens is their eyes will tick back and forth like a clock - I believe they can move either horizontally or vertically, Teddy's was horizontal. He ended up having a human MRI and they never did find anything so I just now call it a stroke. He is mostly fine now but I have noticed some side effects. He still seems a little vacant and he can't or won't jump anymore or climb onto certain things. Other than that he is his typical self.



I don't know if they did any neurological, good question. It didn't even occur to me. My cat seems totally vacant right now. She will quietly purr when I pet her softly but other than that she doesn't meow or respond to much. She's not even really sleeping, like with her head down. She just stares into space. I will ask the vet tomorrow.


----------



## littlerock

TeachingTots said:


> Does your cat like ribbon or tape?  We have to watch we don't leave any lying around, they can ingest long pieces and it can cause a lot of problems.  Usually they are throwing up though which I'm not seeing as a symptom.
> 
> Hope you get answers soon!  I know the worry that you are feeling....



My other cat does but not this one. My other cat will eat just about anything she can get her paws on, tape, plastic, wires.. but this cat has never done anything like that. Plus, if she had swallowed something odd, I think they'd see it on the X-rays but maybe I'm wrong. Either way, it's not in her character to eat foreign objects so I don't believe that is it. =(


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey. Sorry to hear of your poorly kitty. It sounds like a strange one. Have you tried using Feliway? If its related to anxiety or stress, Feliway works wonders. But I would defo go bad to the vet. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## littlerock

Cindi said:


> Hmmmm. You covered all my ideas with those tests. The only thing left that I can think of is heart problem or brain problem. But I would think the vet would be able to tell something like that from the exam. Does she have cold/flu like symptoms? I know the kitty flu is going around. I guess I would check and see if she had a complete blood panel and if not I would get one. It's so scary when our fur kids are sick and we don't know why. Is it possible she is in pain? Maybe a pinched nerve or something? Something that makes it hurt to walk? I am out of ideas.   How old is she?



She doesn't have any cold/ flu symptoms unless cats can get a stomach bug.. but even then, I'd think she'd be vomiting or have the runs. 

I think her heart is fine, I'm going to ask about possible neurological issues tomorrow. I honestly can't tell if she's in actual pain or just super tired, drowsy, lethargic. She seems to struggle when she walks but that could be from very low energy. I don't know how to tell if she is in pain. She's not making any weird noises..

She's 7 years old and 13 lbs.


----------



## poopsie

Poor kitty........................I hope they can figure out what is ailing her.



For a while I thought mine was a rapid onset of senility. I have no idea how old he is. He was a stray that wandered in as an adult cat 10-12 years ago. He has lots of gray furs on his face and chest. But as he showed a low WBC he may have had a bit of a virus.


----------



## gazoo

Sending hugs to you and your kitty *Littlerock.*


----------



## littlerock

Thanks everyone. When I first took kitty in I thought for sure she was dehydrated, just wasn't sure why. The vets did confirm she was slightly dehydrated and gave her subcutaneous fluids. I was hoping the fluids would have helped her and made everything better but they haven't seemed to help anything. 

(I forgot to add that part originally.)


----------



## DrDior

I don't have anything to add, except that I'll be hoping for a speedy recovery for your little patient.

(btw, she looks just like our Ava (as in Ava Gardiner. lol).


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't think neurological stuff is something they usually check - my vet only caught it because she noticed his eyes. I don't think there is really any way to test them other than to do an MRI. Once our vet noticed his eyes she sent us down to Salt Lake City (we live about 2.5 hours away) because they have access to better equipment because the hospital there works with the University of Utah. It's definitely worth mentioning though since you mentioned all of his bloodwork came back fairly normal.


----------



## bnjj

Wow, how puzzling.  I'm sorry you and your kitty are going through this.  I am sure you are very stressed with concern.

I hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## lcarlson90

Did they test the cats sugar levels for diabetes. A few years ago our cat became very ill and one of the tell-tale signs that she had diabetes was that she began drinking excessive amounts of water.


----------



## poopsie

Well, if her glucose retested normal that is good.
Her blood counts weren't abnormal.
What would cause the electrolytes to be wonky? I googled and came up with this
http://www.ehow.com/facts_6870361_electrolyte-imbalance-cats.html
The stariness is scarey. That is what caused me to haul mine in


----------



## buzzytoes

Hoping for a good update this morning!


----------



## ILuvShopping

wow, how scary they don't know what's wrong!!
hope you're able to get it figured out soon.


----------



## littlerock

Checking in..

My DH found her curlced up under a piece of furniture when he got home which was a little unusual. I also read that it's not a good sign when cats start hiding. She has moved around a little and even jumped up on to a chair this morning where she usually likes to sit. I thought that was a great sign. But when I called her down to feed her (took some coaxing) she basically collapsed at landing. It looked like her legs couldn't support her weight from the hop down. She was just jumping down from a dining room chair, nothing too high. =(

Also noticed she went pee for the first time ever outside of the litter box. She's never done that. It was just outside the litter box as if she didn't want to deal with hoping in.. Not good. I have an appointment to take her back to the vet in an hour.


----------



## littlerock

Also, she has quickened and shallow breathing.


----------



## Cindi

Oh no. The breathing sounds like a heart problem. Sending healing thoughts her way.


----------



## littlerock

I'm so frustrated that the vet doesn't seem to have any real idea what's wrong with her. Her symtpoms are so severe you'd think it would a fairly obvious issue. How can a trained professional be so in the dark? I'm about to get angry with them if they don't start coming up with some real possibilities. 

Just venting.


----------



## clevercat

littlerock said:


> Also, she has quickened and shallow breathing.



This could mean fluid is forming around her lungs - an x-ray will show it (it may not have been there yesterday, has the shallow breathing just started?) and diuretics can then be given. I know exactly how you must be feeling - I'll be hoping for a positive update later.


----------



## buzzytoes

Did they mention the possibility of neurological issues this morning? One of the other things I forgot that happened with Teddy was his left front leg stopped working as well. He would try to use it but basically it just got dragged along.

Agree with Clever about the shallow breathing - it seems with cats that fluid builds up at an astonishing rate. 

Hope they figure something out soon!


----------



## buzzytoes

littlerock said:


> I'm so frustrated that the vet doesn't seem to have any real idea what's wrong with her. Her symtpoms are so severe you'd think it would a fairly obvious issue. How can a trained professional be so in the dark? I'm about to get angry with them if they don't start coming up with some real possibilities.
> 
> Just venting.



Is your vet just a regular vet or is it an animal hospital?? If it's not an actual animal hospital it might be worth a visit to one.


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like you need a new vet or even an emergency vet. If there is fluid around the heart or lungs it needs to be drained and meds started right away. It shows on the x-ray as a large grey area and you can't see through it. I lost an older sick cat to heart failure and that was the final straw. Hopefully that is not what's wrong.


----------



## littlerock

Just left the vet visit. The veterinarian thinks the most likely thing is pancreatitis. They want to run some more specific test, put her on IV fluids, pain meds and antibiotics. She has a fever of 103.4. They believe she has fluid in her abdomen and near her lungs. They think she's in pain. They also want to test her for Hyperthyroidism but they believe that's rare. They are doing more x-rays and another UA. 

After they run the tests and monitor her they want me to pick her up and take her to the emergency clinic down the street where they can keep her overnight. 

I cried on my way to work.


----------



## Cindi

I thought of Pancreatitis but you said her glucose level was good? Well, at least you know what it is and can treat it. I had a Diabetic cat that had a couple bouts of Pancreatitis. Apparently it is painful but can be treated and your kitty can go back to normal. Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery. I know it is scary having her hooked up to an IV but it is the fastest way to get meds into them. She will feel a LOT better after the pain meds kick in.


----------



## littlerock

^ Yes, both glucose and liver enzymes are normal. I brought that up but they still said it could be pancreatitis given all the other symptoms seem to fit. 

I should know for sure today whether it's pancreatitis. If not, I hope the emergency clinic can be more insightful.


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope you get a for sure answer quickly at the ER. It always makes me feel better to know exactly what's going on so that I can move on to treating the issue. I would have thought the pancreatitis issue would have come yesterday when doing her blood work.


----------



## glitterpear83

Best wishes for your kitty.  Hope you get a diagnosis soon & the meds help out.  My parents' cat had a sudden illness last summer & took several days to diagnose, it was very frustrating.


----------



## littlerock

buzzytoes said:


> I hope you get a for sure answer quickly at the ER. It always makes me feel better to know exactly what's going on so that I can move on to treating the issue. I would have thought the pancreatitis issue would have come yesterday when doing her blood work.



I didn't have blood work done yesterday, it was done monday. The very first signs of being sick happened on monday morning. (Sunday, she was totally normal.) I think because I brought her in so quickly the vet is wondering if her blood & UA would be more telling now that she's gotten worse. I don't know if that even makes sense but we'll see.

Thank you for all the kind words, everyone.


----------



## buzzytoes

Never know what may have shown up between Monday and today. It's hard when your furry pets are sick.


----------



## jenny70

My sister's cat had Pancreatitis, several years ago. At the time he was a very large cat, probably close to 17 pounds. He was hospitalized for several days and lost over half his body weight. At one point the vet had told her that it's pretty much up to the cat. They were doing everything they could for him. As I mentioned that was several years ago. He never really gained any of the weight back except for a pound or two. He will be 17 this spring!  
Fingers crossed they have discovered what is wrong with him and now they can start to treat him. Hugs to you and your baby.


----------



## littlerock

jenny70 said:


> My sister's cat had Pancreatitis, several years ago. At the time he was a very large cat, probably close to 17 pounds. He was hospitalized for several days and lost over half his body weight. At one point the vet had told her that it's pretty much up to the cat. They were doing everything they could for him. As I mentioned that was several years ago. He never really gained any of the weight back except for a pound or two. He will be 17 this spring!
> Fingers crossed they have discovered what is wrong with him and now they can start to treat him. Hugs to you and your baby.



Do you remember if the cat lost weight at home before getting treatment? My cat hasn't lost any weight but maybe because it hasn't been long enough and I acted quickly..

Also, do you know what kind of home care the cat needed after being diagnosed?

Thank you, glad your Sister's cat has pulled through.


----------



## jenny70

littlerock said:
			
		

> Do you remember if the cat lost weight at home before getting treatment? My cat hasn't lost any weight but maybe because it hasn't been long enough and I acted quickly..
> 
> Also, do you know what kind of home care the cat needed after being diagnosed?
> 
> Thank you, glad your Sister's cat has pulled through.



I don't recall off hand about when the weight loss occurred. I will find out for you. As far as being managed at home, I'm pretty sure he was on some sort of pill medication. I will ask her that as well.


----------



## littlerock

^ Thank you!


----------



## Cindi

My Diabetic guy didn't lose a significant amount of weight. I guess because I caught it early. His sugar numbers were way off. After being on IV fluids for a day he came home with pain meds and I think an acid reducer. He had also had an antibiotic shot. It tool a while for him to recover but I think that was because he already had a major medical problem with the Diabetes.


----------



## littlerock

^ Glad he recovered!


----------



## littlerock

I spoke with the vet again. Turns out I will not get any of the new blood work results today because they sent it to an outside lab for more thorough screening. I thought a couple of the tests were being done in house.

Additionally, the x-rays showed fluid in and around her lungs. They were able to get her fever down and she did eat a tiny bit. They are at a loss. Her blood work doesn't match her symptoms and they don't know why. Frustrating. I just have to wait for the newest blood screening results and/ or hope the vet hospital has better insight into what's wrong with my kitty. The hospital will most likely want to do an ultrasound and an echocardiogram. 

I'll keep my tpfers updated. 


Here is a pic from this morning. Not a happy camper.


----------



## jenny70

I talked to my sister, her cat ended up having to have surgery for the Pancreatitis. She doesn't remember exactly what they did during the surgery, perhaps removed some fatty tissue it was after the surgery when he lost all of the weight. 
The only thing he came home on was an antibiotic. I just remember he was one sick kitty. 
Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## jenny70

I also asked her what his symptoms were. He had a lump in his abdomen and did a lot of vomiting which was mostly bile.


----------



## Cindi

She is adorable. Hopefully she will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I am sorry kitty is so ill.  Please keep us updated and I'm sending out good vibes.


----------



## buzzytoes

Did they remove the fluid?? Poor kitty!!


----------



## poopsie

I just got back from LA and had to check in  and see how your kitty was doing. 
I am so sorry that they haven't been able to come up with a conclusive diagnosis that makes sense.  How long have you been seeing this vet? Is this the first time that they have been involved in something major? 
I have been with my vet for just over 20 years. She has since started her own clinic hospital. I wasn't very happy that the last two cats were seen by her associates instead of her, but she was out of town and thankfully I have an appt with her Sat. Trust is everything. I trust her to say when she doesn't know something. I went through some very unsatisfactory vet experiences before her. 
Thinking of you and your kitty


----------



## littlerock

My cats have never had any problems so the only time I see this vet is for some vaccines, check ups. I don't have a long relationship with them in regards to serious issues. It is a Banfield clinic which I have wellness insurance plan.

I'm now at the local pet hospital waiting to see a doctor. My kitty's fever went back up to over 104 at about 7pm. 

Basically, I think the plan is to keep her here until we figure out what is going on. Banfield can't assist with this anymore but will be keeping in touch and updating with blood results that we hope to have tomorrow.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so sorry your kitty isn't feeling well *hugs*. Hopefully they will have more answers tomorrow, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## floridasun8

Awwww, poor kitty.  I know it must be frustrating to not know what is going on, and I know it hurts to see them in pain/ discomfort without being able to fix it immediately.   Thinking good thoughts for you both. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey littlerock, any further news?


----------



## littlerock

The vet hospital is gearing up to do ultrasounds of the pancreas/ abdomen and heart. They said they'd call me in an hour or two. They think it's pancreatitis and maybe an underlying heart disease issue because of the fluid build up around her heart.

If not pancreatitis, their next guess is something wrong with her GI track. 

Ill check when I hear something new.


----------



## gazoo

Sniff - poor baby.  What is her name Littlerock, if you don't mind sharing?  

I truly hope they get this handled quickly for her.  Her little face doesn't look well.


----------



## littlerock

gazoo said:


> Sniff - poor baby.  What is her name Littlerock, if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> I truly hope they get this handled quickly for her.  Her little face doesn't look well.



Her name is Kula (pronounced coo-la.) We used to live in Kula and Makena, HI so our cats are named Kula & Kena (for short)..


----------



## Odette

Good thoughts for your Kula, *Little Rock*.


----------



## papertiger

Best wishes to your little kitty and to you *littlerock*


----------



## gazoo

Hang in there, little Kula.  Mama is trying to fix you up.  Your name is beautiful, Kula.


----------



## littlerock

It's been confirmed that she has significant heart disease although that is not what is causing her original symptoms. The IV fluids originally given to her caused her to go into heart failure so they've discontinued any fluids and are hoping that she can retain her own fluids naturally at this point. The heart disease is called Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy. (sp?)

Additionally they found a lot of bacteria in her urine (not sure why the first vet didn't see that but whatever) and has a UTI that seems to be affecting her kidneys a little. They are a little inflamed. They are going to run a culture to make sure she's on the right kind of antibiotics.

At this point the vet said best case scenario is that it's just a UTI along with heart disease (unfortunately.) We're hoping she responds well to the antibiotic treatments and can get better on her own long enough to enjoy a few more years. If the UTI is just a secondary symptom of something else, I just don't know what to do..

We're still waiting for the pancreatitis test that they sent to some university that specializes in this area. We're hoping it's negative because fluids are the main treatment for pancreatitis but she can't have fluids now with the known heart disease. It's so weird to think she seemed perfectly normal on sunday. I guess this is how it goes though.

:cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

to you and Kula. What is the prognosis for the heart disease? Or do they know yet? Glad they are finding some answers for you finally.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww poor kula  
i hope they can make her feel better!


----------



## jenny70

Littlerock it must be of some relief to be finally getting some answers. Hugs and prayers for you and little Kula.


----------



## Cindi

Wow. That's a lot to handle all at once. But I have found that when a cat gets sick it happens quickly. Hopefully her UTI will be cleared and the heart disease can be treated. I have read that cats with heart disease that is caught early (as you did) can be treated and live symptom free for years. Also the type she has is more treatable than the other 2 options. At least there is something  positive. There are a bunch of different meds that can be used for treatment. Little Kula will be in my prayers.


----------



## poopsie

So relieved that progress with the diagnosis is being made. 
I too have found that cats seem fine and then whammo they seem to go off the deep end. They are so good at hiding any discomfort or symptoms that there is no way to spot these things early.
Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## cats n bags

HCM is manageable for a while, if you really stay on top of it and follow the cardiologists recommendations and treatment.  I would strongly recommend that you stick with this new hospital/clinic and not go back to the first one.

I would also suggest that you start calling around to several human pharmacies to get prices for the drugs, esp. Plavix and Lasix that Kula may end up getting.  Prices vary quite a bit from store to store, and you will probably not have insurance to cover them.

With HCM, they will probably want to avoid anything that retains water in her body.  If you need something for constipation, you can use plain canned pumpkin.  It can get harder to find in the summer, so if your grocery store still has some, you might want to buy a few cans to keep in your stash.  I had to mix that in my Willy's can food to keep him moving.  He had kidney disease on top of the the HCM, so we had quite a balancing act to keep his heart "dry" and kidneys "wet."

Hugs for you and Kula, and I hope she can come home this weekend.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> HCM is manageable for a while, if you really stay on top of it and follow the cardiologists recommendations and treatment. * I would strongly recommend that you stick with this new hospital/clinic and not go back to the first one.
> 
> I would also suggest that you start calling around to several human pharmacies to get prices for the drugs, esp. Plavix and Lasix that Kula may end up getting.  Prices vary quite a bit from store to store, and you will probably not have insurance to cover them.*
> 
> With HCM, they will probably want to avoid anything that retains water in her body.  If you need something for constipation, you can use plain canned pumpkin.  It can get harder to find in the summer, so if your grocery store still has some, you might want to buy a few cans to keep in your stash.  I had to mix that in my Willy's can food to keep him moving.  He had kidney disease on top of the the HCM, so we had quite a balancing act to keep his heart "dry" and kidneys "wet."
> 
> Hugs for you and Kula, and I hope she can come home this weekend.




ITA. I have used 'human' pharmacies for some of my kitties meds. I used to be able to fill them at Kaiser, but I think that they stopped that, but I am not sure as I am able to get scrips from my dentist filled there.

I would post a review of the first vet online.


----------



## littlerock

Thank you for your replies, everyone!  I am taking it all in. It's just hard getting use to the idea that Kula is now a sick kitty when she always seemed so healthy. If this had happened to her sister, Kena, I wouldn't be surprised at all. I guess that is the way it works though. Someone in my office told me that Kena (the one who seems like she should have issues.. she wheezes, isn't as active, etc) will probably live to be 20. While my previously healthy kitty is sick with heart failure. :cry:


----------



## cats n bags

littlerock said:


> Thank you for your replies, everyone!  I am taking it all in. It's just hard getting use to the idea that Kula is now a sick kitty when she always seemed so healthy. If this had happened to her sister, Kena, I wouldn't be surprised at all. I guess that is the way it works though. Someone in my office told me that Kena (the one who seems like she should have issues.. she wheezes, isn't as active, etc) will probably live to be 20. While my previously healthy kitty is sick with heart failure. :cry:


If Kena is a litter-sister, it might be a good idea to get her checked too, especially if she is a little wheezy.  HCM can be hereditary.


----------



## littlerock

^ Oh sorry, not sister by blood.. I adopted them together so they grew up like sisters. We picked Kula out and only intended on getting one kitty. Then the adoption agent said 'oh no, those two come together, we won't separate them.' All of a sudden we were going home with two kitties..lol. They are the best of friends though, like really  close sisters are.


----------



## bnjj

Gosh, how stressful for all of you. 

My boy kitty had an inflamed pancreas and badly infected gall bladder about 18 months ago and the vet really did not think he'd survive without having his gall bladder removed (starting at $5K) but thankfully he did as his 10 day stay in the hospital was expensive enough.  Your kitty's symptoms sound quite different from my kitty's so hopefully there aren't any additional GI issues.


----------



## Swanky

Aww, sorry LR


----------



## madamefifi

Oh golly, LR. You and your kitty have a lot to cope with! Sending you both good healing vibes. I have had experience with HCM so I know what you're going through. ((hugs))


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so sorry to hear little Kula has heart disease, poor kitty.  I'm glad the hospital is actually coming up with a diagnosis. IA with the other poster about staying with them instead of going back to your previous vet. Hopefully the antibiotics will help, when will you get the results from the pancreatitis  test?


----------



## No Cute

triple post


----------



## No Cute

Triple post?


----------



## No Cute

littlerock said:


> I spoke with the vet again. Turns out I will not get any of the new blood work results today because they sent it to an outside lab for more thorough screening. I thought a couple of the tests were being done in house.
> 
> Additionally, the x-rays showed fluid in and around her lungs. They were able to get her fever down and she did eat a tiny bit. They are at a loss. Her blood work doesn't match her symptoms and they don't know why. Frustrating. I just have to wait for the newest blood screening results and/ or hope the vet hospital has better insight into what's wrong with my kitty. The hospital will most likely want to do an ultrasound and an echocardiogram.
> 
> I'll keep my tpfers updated.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from this morning. Not a happy camper.



Awww, Littlerock, I'm sorry.  Your girl is beautiful.

Have they tested her for the CRF? Chronic Renal Failure?  (I didn't read the entire thread, so I may be asking this, and it's been discussed already.  If so, I'm sorry.)


----------



## sdkitty

so  sorry about your kitty!  My cat, Buddy, had congestive heart failure but he was much older - 17.  Your kitty is lucky to have to to provide such good care.


----------



## No Cute

Littlerock, I read back.  I'm so sorry I didn't last night.  Hugs.


----------



## karman

Sending good vibes to you and Kula...!


----------



## littlerock

After literally crying myself to sleep last night, I've had a much better day today. DH and I went to visit with Kula today. We got to hold her and spent a good hour there. She was really responsive, watching the birds outside, purring and trying to wiggle out of her burrito blanket every now and then. I'd say she seemed much better than when I dropped her off.

We still don't have results back from the urine culture or the other pancreatitis test but she seems to be responding to the antibiotic treatment. The plan is to switch her to oral medication tonight and if she's able to keep it down and continues to eat, we get to bring her home and see how she does. 

Fingers and toes crossed! Thank you for all the support, it really means a lot.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear you got to see her and get some comfort from her. Hope she gets to come home soon!


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm glad to hear she's feeling a little more like herself today.


----------



## sdkitty

littlerock said:


> After literally crying myself to sleep last night, I've had a much better day today. DH and I went to visit with Kula today. We got to hold her and spent a good hour there. She was really responsive, watching the birds outside, purring and trying to wiggle out of her burrito blanket every now and then. I'd say she seemed much better than when I dropped her off.
> 
> We still don't have results back from the urine culture or the other pancreatitis test but she seems to be responding to the antibiotic treatment. The plan is to switch her to oral medication tonight and if she's able to keep it down and continues to eat, we get to bring her home and see how she does.
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed! Thank you for all the support, it really means a lot.



Poor baby....hope she continues to improve
Bless you and DH for being such good kitty mommy and daddy


----------



## weekender2

Sending good thoughts
Hope she does well.


----------



## Pussycat1

Glad she seems to be on the up. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery


----------



## littlerock

Busting Kula out! We brought her home yesterday and she's been doing much better. Still not 100% but she's moving around, going up & down the stairs, eating, using the litter box.. Hoping she makes a full recovery. I'm so happy to have her home. She has a neon green bandage on her arm and she looks like a little raver kitty. All she needs is a candy necklace.. I have to take a picture, it's so funny. She's doing well though. Will keep you posted.

Oh and Animal hospitals are $$$. Wow.


----------



## littlerock

Oh yeah, so right now the thinking is that she had a really bad UTI that spread to her kidneys. The heart disease played no role in her initial symptoms. It wasn't until they tried to treat her with fluids that she went into heart failure. I hope that didn't speed up her heart disease.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Glad she is home,c an they do anything about the heart disease?


----------



## littlerock

^ They said her heart disease isn't advanced enough for medication and before the fluids, there wasn't any sign of heart disease. Their only recommendation is giving her a little aspirin ever few days to keep the clots away. 

If she gets worse, there is medication to help with the heart disease.


----------



## clevercat

Aww I am so glad she is home - what a nightmare you have all been through.


----------



## dusty paws

hi sweet girl! so glad to hear a happy outcome


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww so glad she could come home!


----------



## jenny70

Aww, little Kula looks less than pleased in that carrier, lol!  I'm so glad she is home and doing much better. What a nightmare for you both!


----------



## Pussycat1

Glad she's home and on the mend. Great news! x


----------



## Cindi

That's great news!!! Hopefully she will be healed up in no time. I hear you on the $$$$. Tests, overnight stays and IV fluids/meds....


----------



## littlerock

Cindi said:


> That's great news!!! Hopefully she will be healed up in no time. I hear you on the $$$$. Tests, overnight stays and IV fluids/meds....



Not to mention the echocardiograms and ultrasounds (they they want to repeat in another week, btw!) :faints:


----------



## jenny70

littlerock said:
			
		

> Not to mention the echocardiograms and ultrasounds (they they want to repeat in another week, btw!) :faints:



It certainly adds up quickly doesn't it!!


----------



## poopsie

littlerock said:


> Busting Kula out! We brought her home yesterday and she's been doing much better. Still not 100% but she's moving around, going up & down the stairs, eating, using the litter box.. Hoping she makes a full recovery. I'm so happy to have her home. She has a neon green bandage on her arm and she looks like a little raver kitty. All she needs is a candy necklace.. I have to take a picture, it's so funny. She's doing well though. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Oh and Animal hospitals are $$$. Wow.





Oh that precious little face 

I am sure that she will bounce back now that she is home. My old cat is just now getting back to where he was before. Took him about a week. I hope she continues to thrive


----------



## inspiredgem

I am so happy to hear this news!

She's one lucky girl to have you!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so glad Kula is home!!! I'm sure she will bounce back in no time now that she is in her own environment.


----------



## gazoo

YAY Kula - home!!  So glad she's on the mend.  Sending get well vibes.


----------



## littlerock

I called the original Vet that I took her to, both on Monday the 7th (when she first became ill) and again on thursday the 10th. I wanted to know if they had found bacteria in her urine when I first brought her in. I was curious as to whether they didn't check for it or maybe they forgot to mention it. They said her urine was bacteria free on 1/7 sample. Doesn't that mean there is another cause for why she is/was sick? If it was only because of the UTI, she would have had bacteria present when she was first sick, right?

I'm still confused but I guess if she's getting better, that's all that matters.


----------



## Yorelica

What a relief your kitty is getting better littlerock! I hope full recovery soon!! Best wishes.


----------



## pixiejenna

So glad to hear she's home now and doing much much better. Good news to hear her heart disease isn't bad enough for her to  need more meds then a aspirin every few days. It's weird that the first set of tests said her urine was bacteria free on the 7th, maybe the count's weren't "high enough" to be considered abnormal? I would be inclined to think that if she's already feeling bad enough for you to take her in that she had to have some level of bacteria in her urine at that point. Maybe talk to the new place for some clarification on that, perhaps they could get the other vet to fax over the blood work and look it over.


----------



## littlerock

pixiejenna said:


> So glad to hear she's home now and doing much much better. Good news to hear her heart disease isn't bad enough for her to  need more meds then a aspirin every few days. It's weird that the first set of tests said her urine was bacteria free on the 7th, maybe the count's weren't "high enough" to be considered abnormal? I would be inclined to think that if she's already feeling bad enough for you to take her in that she had to have some level of bacteria in her urine at that point. Maybe talk to the new place for some clarification on that, perhaps they could get the other vet to fax over the blood work and look it over.



I know, right? I've already called both places.. the first place was a sub-par clinic and I get vague, run around answers. Then when I asked the doctor of the animal hospital, they said it could have been a mistake on the part of the first place. Sampling issue, perhaps a tech looked at it and didn't catch the bacteria. Maybe the lab they used wasn't great.. etc. Or they admitted that perhaps, something else that we don't know about caused the initial symptoms. All this has been really confusing and nothing is definitive. The animal hospital has all bloodwork, urine tests & xrays from the first place. So they're able to look over all her files..

Additionally, when I spoke to the animal hospital yesterday, they informed me that they were able to grow something from the culture and the antibiotics that Kula is currently on are not good for this bacteria. I am stopping by the hospital to pick up new antibiotics tonight. 

But why does she seem better? So frustrating.. nothing adds up, you know?


----------



## juneping

littlerock said:


> I know, right? I've already called both places.. the first place was a sub-par clinic and I get vague, run around answers. Then when I asked the doctor of the animal hospital, they said it could have been a mistake on the part of the first place. Sampling issue, perhaps a tech looked at it and didn't catch the bacteria. Maybe the lab they used wasn't great.. etc. Or they admitted that perhaps, something else that we don't know about caused the initial symptoms. All this has been really confusing and nothing is definitive. The animal hospital has all bloodwork, urine tests & xrays from the first place. So they're able to look over all her files..
> 
> Additionally, when I spoke to the animal hospital yesterday, they informed me that they were able to grow something from the culture and the antibiotics that Kula is currently on are not good for this bacteria. I am stopping by the hospital to pick up new antibiotics tonight.
> 
> But why does she seem better? So frustrating.. nothing adds up, you know?


may be she felt better and her own immune system is fighting the bacteria at the same time??
i am glad your kitty is feeling better. sending you guys good vibes....


----------



## *MJ*

Just wanted to send healing thoughts to Kula!! She's such a sweet looking kitty!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

LR, I am just finding this! I am so sorry!

It could be that she perked up because she was getting flushed with IV fluids, and now the antibiotics will take over...

Keeping good thoughts for you all


----------



## weekender2

Best wishes for continued improvement


----------



## leasul2003

My kitty had a UTI a couple weeks ago. They gave her an antibiotic shot which seemed to help. But I got a similar call where they told me the particular bacteria she had usually didn't respond well to antibiotic shot either. As a precaution we started her on the different antibiotic but not sure if she needed it. Guess you just never know how they will respond to some meds.


----------



## littlerock

leasul2003 said:


> My kitty had a UTI a couple weeks ago. They gave her an antibiotic shot which seemed to help. But I got a similar call where they told me the particular bacteria she had usually didn't respond well to antibiotic shot either. As a precaution we started her on the different antibiotic but not sure if she needed it. Guess you just never know how they will respond to some meds.



Can I ask what her symptoms were before taking her? How did you know she was ill? Glad she's feeling better now.

My cat is now on amoxicillin.


----------



## leasul2003

littlerock said:


> Can I ask what her symptoms were before taking her? How did you know she was ill? Glad she's feeling better now.
> 
> My cat is now on amoxicillin.



She wasn't eating much, Peeing a lot, and she had some blood in her urine. Her symptoms come on very quickly (this is her 3rd one.) One day everything is ok and the next day, I can tell it's time for a trip to the vet. I guess this time it was a different type of bacteria (I never even knew there was more than one kind that could cause an infection.)


----------



## strawberriemllk

Your Kitty is so lucky to have an owner like you! I'm glad she is doing better! Best of luck!


----------



## clevercat

How is Kula doing now?


----------



## poopsie

Yes, I hope that she is getting all better now. No news is truly good news in this case!


----------



## littlerock

Hi guys,

Sorry I have not given an update recently. She is acting much better. She seems back to her normal self most of the time. I still have her on antibiotics twice daily. That in and of itself has been a struggle for me. She's really good and squirming away and a lot of it ends up on me of the floor. I've had medicine stains on my clothes almost every day this week. That and the antibiotics still make her tummy upset. She has diarrhea off and on and really loose poop the other days. Makes for a lot of clean up up after 10 hour days at the office. She threw up this morning a little bit but I think it was because I gave her the meds right after she ate. I ran out of time and just had to do it.

I'm not too worried about the diarrhea right now because she is still eating and drinking water normally. I don't know, should I be worried? She seems fine. I think she is just sensitive to antibiotics in general because she was like this on the previous kind as well. I know if I tell the vet, they will want to see her and I just can't go through all that again. I think it just is what it is..

Someone tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## littlerock

By the way, whoever said cats were easy and basically take care of themselves, never had my cats. 

Since day one, they've been more like children than pets.


----------



## buzzytoes

As long as she is eating and drinking normally I wouldn't worry about the diarrhea. If it keeps up after the antibiotics then be worried but like you said she's probably just sensitive.


----------



## pixiejenna

littlerock said:


> By the way, whoever said cats were easy and basically take care of themselves, never had my cats.
> 
> Since day one, they've been more like children than pets.



I think they might be slightly worse then children because children eventually grow up  My cats are total babies and show no signs of changing any time soon lol. 

Glad to hear she's doing better. I wouldn't be too worried about the runs while she's still taking antibiotics. Once she runs threw them it should stop, it's probably upsetting her stomach. At least for people one of the most common side effecs for antibiotics is diarrhea because they really mess with your stomach. If it continues after being off the meds for a while then I'd contact the vet.


----------



## inspiredgem

Glad to hear that she's doing better (with the exception of the diarrhea).  When my cat had to be on antibiotics my vet also had me give her a probiotic.  I wonder if this would be helpful for your girl too?


----------



## littlerock

Thanks all!

I will ask about probiotics, thank you!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Aw, so sorry she is still under the weather. Have you tried giving her a probiotic? it might help....



littlerock said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry I have not given an update recently. She is acting much better. She seems back to her normal self most of the time. I still have her on antibiotics twice daily. That in and of itself has been a struggle for me. She's really good and squirming away and a lot of it ends up on me of the floor. I've had medicine stains on my clothes almost every day this week. That and the antibiotics still make her tummy upset. She has diarrhea off and on and really loose poop the other days. Makes for a lot of clean up up after 10 hour days at the office. She threw up this morning a little bit but I think it was because I gave her the meds right after she ate. I ran out of time and just had to do it.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the diarrhea right now because she is still eating and drinking water normally. I don't know, should I be worried? She seems fine. I think she is just sensitive to antibiotics in general because she was like this on the previous kind as well. I know if I tell the vet, they will want to see her and I just can't go through all that again. I think it just is what it is..
> 
> Someone tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## littlerock

CobaltBlu said:
			
		

> Aw, so sorry she is still under the weather. Have you tried giving her a probiotic? it might help....



I haven't and honestly, I'm at my wits end right now. I came home to more diarrhea outside of the box. In the laundry room, on my kitchen floor..I can't do this anymore. This whole situation has sent me into a depression and I swear, if I come home to anymore diarrhea I will slit my wrists. I don't have the luxury of time to continue with so many vet visits and trying different meds. I can't take it anymore. 

Should I just stop the antibiotics and see if her tummy heals and she remains well? Ugh. I've been patient until now but all this is getting too much and I have no help since my husband is gone for a month. FML.

I'm losing it, CB!! Help.


----------



## CobaltBlu

littlerock said:


> I haven't and honestly, I'm at my wits end right now. I came home to more diarrhea outside of the box. In the laundry room, on my kitchen floor..I can't do this anymore. This whole situation has sent me into a depression and I swear, if I come home to anymore diarrhea I will slit my wrists. I don't have the luxury of time to continue with so many vet visits and trying different meds. I can't take it anymore.
> 
> Should I just stop the antibiotics and see if her tummy heals and she remains well? Ugh. I've been patient until now but all this is getting too much and I have no help since my husband is gone for a month. FML.
> 
> I'm losing it, CB!! Help.



do you have any probiotics or plain yogurt with active cultures or probiotics, like activia?  Plain boiled chicken, cooked white rice are good, plain boiled hamburger,  The health food store has probiotic capsules, I give them to willa since she is on antibiotics constantly. I am too at the moment. Hang in there, her stomach is probably a mess because of the antibiotics and probiotics hopefully help with that. Fingers crossed


----------



## New Obsessions

I'm so sorry you are going through this *littlerock*! Call the animal hospital right now (even if it's after hours) and update them.  They know about your cat and the vet-on-call can advise you.  I know how frustrating it is when the cause of something cannot be found.  My boy cat had diarrhea on and off for months that got progressively worse.  Labs were normal.  He was put on meds which didn't help.  The vet recommend a complete change in diet to Prescription Diet i/d Feline Gastrointestinal Health (canned and dry food).  It worked!  The strange part was my cat was about 6 years old when this happened.  He had been eating the same food all his life with no issues.  After I started feeding him the new diet the diarrhea completely cleared up.  The vet does not know why my cat stopped tolerating his original diet.  One night I ran out of the dry food and fed him some Friskies  dry food (what he used to eat) and he immediately had a bout of diarrhea.  Never again!  I don't know if my baby's GI issues are in any way related to your baby's issues but I wanted to share just in case.  It was hard for me as well coming home and not knowing where I was going to find the diarrhea and of course worrying will it ever stop and how long he would have to endure it.  The i/d diet is by prescription and is more pricey than regular food, but I can honestly say it helped.  Hang in there and know you got a whole bunch of animal lovers here sending love and well wishes your way!


----------



## Cindi

Good advice. Also no one would blame you if you contained her in the laundry room for a few days until this clears up. Coming home to that type of mess sets my blood boiling even though it isn't her fault. Put a comfy bed in there with her food water and box. Try to keep the box as clean as possible. Hopefully things will be back to normal very soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

How many days left does she have of the antibiotics? You probably don't want to stop them cuz then you don't want to start the whole cycle again. Try the yogurt and hopefully that will help, locking her in a bathroom or laundry room was a good suggestion as well.

Most importantly, HANG IN THERE!!!!


----------



## littlerock

Thanks everyone,

Admittedly I've become over stressed during this situation. Thank you for the suggestions. It's not so easy to do all the things mentioned because of the time factor. I work crazy hours, so finding the time to go to the store to get chicken and that stuff, let alone cook it, is proving difficult. Also, in order to lock her up, I need another litter tray so she would have access and her sister would have access as well. I don't have those things yet. The weekend is approaching so I will have time to try some things out.



buzzytoes said:


> How many days left does she have of the antibiotics? You probably don't want to stop them cuz then you don't want to start the whole cycle again. Try the yogurt and hopefully that will help, locking her in a bathroom or laundry room was a good suggestion as well.
> 
> Most importantly, HANG IN THERE!!!!



The reason why I suggested stopping the antibiotics is because originally when I was talking to the vet, she said to give her two weeks of antibiotics. Then mid conversation she changed her mind and said 'why don't we just keep her on for 30 days." At the time, I didn't think it would matter either way.

She's been on them for 2 weeks now so my thinking was, at one point, the vet thought 2 weeks would be enough time.

I need to just buck up and call the vet and see what they think.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LR, just stop off at a fast food place on the way home and get some kind of grilled chicken entree (?kids meal) for her, and pull out the chicken. Most of them have yogurt parfaits too. That will get you set till you get to the proper store! Good luck! 

(Dont get mcnuggets though, get real chicken pieces. even if you have to peel the breading off. )



littlerock said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Admittedly I've become over stressed during this situation. Thank you for the suggestions. It's not so easy to do all the things mentioned because of the time factor. I work crazy hours, so finding the time to go to the store to get chicken and that stuff, let alone cook it, is proving difficult. Also, in order to lock her up, I need another litter tray so she would have access and her sister would have access as well. I don't have those things yet. The weekend is approaching so I will have time to try some things out.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I suggested stopping the antibiotics is because originally when I was talking to the vet, she said to give her two weeks of antibiotics. Then mid conversation she changed her mind and said 'why don't we just keep her on for 30 days." At the time, I didn't think it would matter either way.
> 
> She's been on them for 2 weeks now so my thinking was, at one point, the vet thought 2 weeks would be enough time.
> 
> I need to just buck up and call the vet and see what they think.


----------



## littlerock

CobaltBlu said:


> LR, just stop off at a fast food place on the way home and get some kind of grilled chicken entree (?kids meal) for her, and pull out the chicken. Most of them have yogurt parfaits too. That will get you set till you get to the proper store! Good luck!
> 
> (Dont get mcnuggets though, get real chicken pieces. even if you have to peel the breading off. )



I nearly keeled over when you suggested to simply "boil chicken and rice." I don't even have time to do that for me or DH.


----------



## buzzytoes

30 days seems like an awfully long time to be on antibiotics to me.


----------



## CobaltBlu

littlerock said:


> I nearly keeled over when you suggested to simply "boil chicken and rice." I don't even have time to do that for me or DH.



  I'm sorry. LR, you need a crockpot!!


----------



## littlerock

CobaltBlu said:


> I'm sorry. LR, you need a crockpot!!



My cuisinart food processor has never been taken out of the box from my wedding registry gift. 

I tell DH all the time, I will cook if/ when I don't have to work (or at least work as hard as I do.)


----------



## bnjj

A few years ago my male kitty had to have antibiotics and they upset his tummy within a day or so.  The vet switched him to another kind and all was well.  The vet did say that the first kind he was on were the kind that do sometimes cause a reaction though many cats can take them with no problems.

I understand the challenges of dealing with multiple vet visits, etc., with a very hectic work schedule.  

You could buy a rotisserie chicken at the grocery deli and use the breast meat.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## littlerock

My cat is now drooling quite a bit off and on. I've had cats that have done this in the past from when they were young, but this particular cat never drools. This is unusual.


----------



## poopsie

Could she have ingested something bitter?  I have one who is a slobberpuss. When petted she soaks you. Have you called the vet and told them? I usually Google symptoms beforehand so I have an idea what questions to ask.  I am so sorry  you and your kitty are going through this


----------



## Candice0985

my older cat drools if he's feeling nauseous, could she be feeling like she's going to vomit?


----------



## chessmont

maybe a tooth problem?


----------



## littlerock

poopsie2 said:


> Could she have ingested something bitter?  I have one who is a slobberpuss. When petted she soaks you. Have you called the vet and told them? I usually Google symptoms beforehand so I have an idea what questions to ask.  I am so sorry  you and your kitty are going through this



Yeah, my cats from childhood used to do that to. My current kitties never drool. So I thought it was odd. II have no called the vet yet but plan on it.



Candice0985 said:


> my older cat drools if he's feeling nauseous, could she be feeling like she's going to vomit?



She could be nauseous, I guess I just wouldn't know. She's been eating and going to the bathroom like normal. She's been acting normal too.



chessmont said:


> maybe a tooth problem?



That's what most of the google links turned up but when my kitty was at the vet 2 weeks ago they said her teeth look good, very minimal tartar.. etc. Not sure what could have changed since then. 

I'm home with the flu so I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## gazoo

Some antibiotics make me nauseous every time, LittleRock.  I bet her system is having a hard time handling all the meds.


----------



## littlerock

gazoo said:


> Some antibiotics make me nauseous every time, LittleRock.  I bet her system is having a hard time handling all the meds.



She's been off the antibiotics for almost a week now. Maybe she's still adjusting though. She's on no meds at all. I'm hoping this is a fluke. She hasn't been drooling since late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## gazoo

^^ Ah.  I hope she bounces back to normal quickly.  I can only imagine your stress over the recent illness and tummy issues.  *hugs for you both*


----------



## CobaltBlu

littlerock said:


> She's been off the antibiotics for almost a week now. Maybe she's still adjusting though. She's on no meds at all. I'm hoping this is a fluke. She hasn't been drooling since late yesterday afternoon.



Oh no! Is she still drooling? Maybe a broken tooth? so sorry LR!


----------



## littlerock

CobaltBlu said:


> Oh no! Is she still drooling? Maybe a broken tooth? so sorry LR!



No drool these last few days. I'm hoping it was nothing. When I first saw the drool, I thought "oh god, she's dying!" I'm traumatized by recent events.


----------



## leasul2003

Several years ago, one of my kitties suddenly starting drooling. We are talking puddles of drool. I freaked out so bad, I rushed her to the ER vet. Turns out she had a cold. Th vet said that when kitties get a cold, their nostrils are too small to have their nose run, so instead they drool profusely. Turned out she was right. In about a weeks time she was back to her old self and no more drool. That may be why your baby stopped drooling. She may have had a cold and now be over it.


----------



## Juda

littlerock said:


> No drool these last few days. I'm hoping it was nothing. When I first saw the drool, I thought "oh god, she's dying!" I'm traumatized by recent events.



LR -  I just saw your thread. Sorry in advance for the long post. 

I will share my experience with you hoping it will help.
As soon as I read your Kula symptoms I suspected that it was HCM.

I had 5 healthy cats without major problems until last June.
Then suddenly I almost lost 2 cats (liver failure and kidney failure) and I did lose a cat Mike (that I tired to add to my family but ended up fighting with one of my boys so i had to send him back) he died from HCM before I bring him back to live with us. It was a major heartbreak.

I know exactly what you are going through.
One of my cats has been taking antibiotics for more than 3 months  bec of a bacteria in his bladder.  Unfortunately it is resistant to antibiotics.
I understand very well what you mean soft stool everywhere.. My cat soft stool was caused by the bacteria. I thought it was from antiB but it wasn't (when his peeing problems disappear so does soft stool) when his urinary problem is back even without  AntiB he gets soft stool.
Nevertheless I give him yoghurt bec of the long course of antiB
His bacteria (enterococcus) can also cause endocarditis (inflammation in the heart).
He got the bacteria from the clinic after being cathetered to empty his bladder. 
(long story short, it was a vet mistake  they gave him IV fluids when he wasn't able to empty his bladder so his bladder was going to explode).

Then In one of his routine ultrasound he got ringworm from another vet 
I Gave all my cats itrafungol for ringworm, which caused liver damage in one of the cats. He stayed one week in the hospital his plt levels became very low (his blood was unable to clot, we were worried about internal hemorrhage).
So I know the frustration, depression, anger  and feeling helpless or it is too much to handle.
Needless to say I shopped around until I found a vet i can trust.

About  HCM, Mike brother has it too because like the other lovely ladies mentioned it is hereditary. He had the same symptoms of Kula.
He is on heart meds and meds for the clots.
Clots and chest fluids are the consequences of HCM.
When cats get fluid buildup in the chest and their legs become weak (from blood clots) it means heart meds should be given. You are treating the symptom (clots)  not the cause with aspirin.
Do you know how many mm her heart muscle is? 
what was the logic behind your vet decision not to give heart meds to Kula ?
Why risk it if she already is at risk of developing clots and chest fluids?

Sorry if it is a depressing post (not at all my intentions).
I just posted in case my experience will help you or I can learn from your experience.


----------



## littlerock

Juda said:


> LR -  I just saw your thread. Sorry in advance for the long post.
> 
> I will share my experience with you hoping it will help.
> As soon as I read your Kula symptoms I suspected that it was HCM.
> 
> I had 5 healthy cats without major problems until last June.
> Then suddenly I almost lost 2 cats (liver failure and kidney failure) and I did lose a cat Mike (that I tired to add to my family but ended up fighting with one of my boys so i had to send him back) he died from HCM before I bring him back to live with us. It was a major heartbreak.
> 
> I know exactly what you are going through.
> One of my cats has been taking antibiotics for more than 3 months  bec of a bacteria in his bladder.  Unfortunately it is resistant to antibiotics.
> I understand very well what you mean soft stool everywhere.. My cat soft stool was caused by the bacteria. I thought it was from antiB but it wasn't (when his peeing problems disappear so does soft stool) when his urinary problem is back even without  AntiB he gets soft stool.
> Nevertheless I give him yoghurt bec of the long course of antiB
> His bacteria (enterococcus) can also cause endocarditis (inflammation in the heart).
> He got the bacteria from the clinic after being cathetered to empty his bladder.
> (long story short, it was a vet mistake  they gave him IV fluids when he wasn't able to empty his bladder so his bladder was going to explode).
> 
> Then In one of his routine ultrasound he got ringworm from another vet
> I Gave all my cats itrafungol for ringworm, which caused liver damage in one of the cats. He stayed one week in the hospital his plt levels became very low (his blood was unable to clot, we were worried about internal hemorrhage).
> So I know the frustration, depression, anger  and feeling helpless or it is too much to handle.
> Needless to say I shopped around until I found a vet i can trust.
> 
> About  HCM, Mike brother has it too because like the other lovely ladies mentioned it is hereditary. He had the same symptoms of Kula.
> He is on heart meds and meds for the clots.
> Clots and chest fluids are the consequences of HCM.
> When cats get fluid buildup in the chest and their legs become weak (from blood clots) it means heart meds should be given. You are treating the symptom (clots)  not the cause with aspirin.
> Do you know how many mm her heart muscle is?
> what was the logic behind your vet decision not to give heart meds to Kula ?
> Why risk it if she already is at risk of developing clots and chest fluids?
> 
> Sorry if it is a depressing post (not at all my intentions).
> I just posted in case my experience will help you or I can learn from your experience.



Thank you so much for weighing in. I suspect Kula got her UTI at the vet, maybe when they were going in for a sample or something like that. Or from holding it in. Her urine was bacteria free (assuming they did the test right but who knows) at her first appointment and she didn't urinate outside of her box until she was home from the vets, after getting fluids. I'm not sure what was ailing her initially. It's a mystery. All her tests were normal, including heart tests. It wasn't until they gave her fluids that they found out about the HCM. 

I don't know what the mm was/ is/ I'll have to ask. I'll speak more with the vet about meds. I need to do the aspirin thing to be safe but I have such a hard time getting her to take meds. When my DH is out of town, all bets are off. I don't know how to be consistent with that.


----------



## Juda

littlerock said:


> Thank you so much for weighing in. I suspect Kula got her UTI at the vet, maybe when they were going in for a sample or something like that. Or from holding it in. Her urine was bacteria free (assuming they did the test right but who knows) at her first appointment and she didn't urinate outside of her box until she was home from the vets, after getting fluids. I'm not sure what was ailing her initially. It's a mystery. All her tests were normal, including heart tests. It wasn't until they gave her fluids that they found out about the HCM.
> 
> I don't know what the mm was/ is/ I'll have to ask. I'll speak more with the vet about meds. I need to do the aspirin thing to be safe but *I have such a hard time getting her to take meds.* When my DH is out of town, all bets are off. I don't know how to be consistent with that.



Practice, Practice and again practice.
I usually use a pill gun it is very easy to give them pills this way.
But I have one cat who keeps on hiding her pill then spitting it.
So It took me some time to be able to give her meds successfully (without a pill gun)

My cat wasn't able to pee, he didn't have a mechanical obstruction.
They tested his urine many times for bacteria, and it always came back negative.
They suspected bladder atony (weakening of the bladder muscles) or urethra spasms.
The new vet (that I adore) sent the urine sample to a Human lab- that's how we found out that my cat has the bacteria.
He still has it and he is still taking antibiotics.

I wish that vets can be held accountable for mistakes they do with our beloved pets. That way some of them will be a lot more responsible and less negligent.

Please keep us posted about Kula.
I already sent you a PM for more info.


----------



## littlerock

Juda said:


> Practice, Practice and again practice.
> I usually use a pill gun it is very easy to give them pills this way.
> But I have one cat who keeps on hiding her pill then spitting it.
> So It took me some time to be able to give her meds successfully (without a pill gun)
> 
> My cat wasn't able to pee, he didn't have a mechanical obstruction.
> They tested his urine many times for bacteria, and it always came back negative.
> They suspected bladder atony (weakening of the bladder muscles) or urethra spasms.
> The new vet (that I adore) sent the urine sample to a Human lab- that's how we found out that my cat has the bacteria.
> He still has it and he is still taking antibiotics.
> 
> I wish that vets can be held accountable for mistakes they do with our beloved pets. That way some of them will be a lot more responsible and less negligent.
> 
> Please keep us posted about Kula.
> I already sent you a PM you for more info.



Got your PM, will respond to that as well.

I need to look into this pill gun. I've never heard of it.. fantastic. My husband is great at it and makes it look so easy. I am terrible at giving meds. 

Yeah, I need to follow up more with the vet but it's hard with a full time job. I leave for work at 8am and get home at 8pm. That leaves barely enough time to feed my cats, clean their box and eat dinner/ breakfast as it is.

Obviously I'm stressed and the only two fixes I can see are working less/ not at all or wishing I didn't have the responsibility of another living being. When I adopted the kitties I didn't work this much and on any given day I either resent having to work or resent spending ALL of my free time taking care of cats. I know people are going to stone me, just need to vent. Clearly I am not a good pet owner right now. The thought of having more trips to the vet, more bills, and more time giving meds makes me question why I'd ever do this again. I honestly think it's the lack of time that is making this situation so painful. When I am home on the weekends I have no problem doing whatever I need to for the kitties. During the week I want to rip my hair out.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hang in there. I imagine it's hard to be gone from home for so long every day, leaving no time for anything else.


----------



## cats n bags

littlerock said:


> Got your PM, will respond to that as well.
> 
> I need to look into this pill gun. I've never heard of it.. fantastic. My husband is great at it and makes it look so easy. I am terrible at giving meds.
> 
> Yeah, I need to follow up more with the vet but it's hard with a full time job. I leave for work at 8am and get home at 8pm. That leaves barely enough time to feed my cats, clean their box and eat dinner/ breakfast as it is.
> 
> Obviously I'm stressed and the only two fixes I can see are working less/ not at all or wishing I didn't have the responsibility of another living being. When I adopted the kitties I didn't work this much and on any given day I either resent having to work or resent spending ALL of my free time taking care of cats. I know people are going to stone me, just need to vent. Clearly I am not a good pet owner right now. The thought of having more trips to the vet, more bills, and more time giving meds makes me question why I'd ever do this again. I honestly think it's the lack of time that is making this situation so painful. When I am home on the weekends I have no problem doing whatever I need to for the kitties. During the week I want to rip my hair out.



Don't be too hard on yourself.  Getting the news that your cat has a chronic health issue and needs a lot more care is pretty overwhelming at first.  Eventually you and DH will work out a routine for Kula and things will settle down.

There are many tricks to pilling a cat, and each person/cat will find the best one for them.  If the schedule works best for DH to pass out the pills, go ahead and let him do most of them.  You will still want to learn how to do it for when he isn't there.  It does get a bit easier with practice, but some kitties will always be a doo-doo-head about taking their pills.


----------



## gazoo

Vent away *littlerock*.  Your DH has been traveling and you've been working longer hours, so all bets are off.  I know when my DH is away, just that alone throws everything off so things become more stressful.  Add a sick dependent and it throws massive wrenches at the juggling act.  Take one day at a time and do the best you can.  It's all any of us can do.  The important thing is you care and love her and she knows this.


----------



## Juda

ITA with *cats n bags* plz don't be too hard on yourself. 
That's exactly what I went through.
I ended up having high blood pressure from stress.
I had to take some time off work (I am not suggesting that you should).
But that's when I was able to find some balance.
Mainly because I had to bathe 5 cats twice a week for 8 weeks bec of the skin problem.
Plz try to find a balance and we are here for support, if you need to vent....
Because of what you are going through, what you are feeling is very human.
I had exactly the same feelings and doubts 
My cats are not completely recovered, I still struggle sometimes but they are worth it  (others i wonder if they are really worth it )

I know the sacrifices and struggles you are going through.
You a great person and I admire you a lot.

_That's the pill gun that I use on one of my cats, for others I find it easier to give them pills without it. I used sometimes to  grind her pill mix it with water and give it to her in a syringe (in her mouth ofc)._


----------



## Juda

gazoo said:


> Vent away *littlerock*.  Your DH has been traveling and you've been working longer hours, so all bets are off.  I know when my DH is away, just that alone throws everything off so things become more stressful.  Add a sick dependent and it throws massive wrenches at the juggling act.  Take one day at a time and do the best you can.  It's all any of us can do.  The important thing is you care and love her and she knows this.



I second that, very well said.


----------



## Odette

Hugs *Littlerock*.  Anytime I have to be at work, away from sick/recovering pets, it kills me, and then of course you get frustrated when you're at home and you have little time to deal with all the stuff you gotta do to take care of them.  I've been there, and you're not a bad pet owner!  You're just human.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sometimes will pills you just gotta figure out what works best for you
the pill guns scare me lol. i'd have a much harder time trying to shove that thing down my cats throat.

What i have to do is basically lay on top of them and pry the mouth open and try to get the pill into the corner of their mouth. it's a little rough, but as a lone person giving pills, it's about all i can do.


----------



## chessmont

Did the vet show you how to scruff the cat by the top of the head?  Sounds hard to picture, but then you just pull back and the mouth opens and you shove the pill down.  Hard to explain, maybe the vet can show you.  Of course if the cat's body is writhing all over this won't be easy to do but if you get good you can do it fast before the cat knows what hits it LOL.  This way you only need one hand to cause the mouth to open and the other hand free for the pilling.  Easier said than done, though, it took me dozens of cats to get the hang of it.


----------



## pmburk

I'm a touch late to this thread, but I have a tried & true method for giving our cats pills. Grab the cat and "sit" on it, basically.  I get the cat on the floor, and straddle them while I'm kneeling on the floor, so their head is facing forward & their backend is by my feet. Obviously don't put your weight down on the cat, but on your knees & down low just enough to hold the cat still. This way you can hold them pretty still, there isn't much room for them to struggle, and by pushing your feet together underneath you, keep the cat from wriggling away out the back. With one hand hold the cat's chest area so he can't run forward, and with the other pry the mouth open & insert pill. 

Essentially this method (and I apologize for the pics on this page, they aren't mine!) 
http://www.shvaika.info/manipulationtreatments/pills/pillsengl.html

It sounds really bizarre, but it works amazingly well. You do have to be fairly quick, you probably have 30 seconds total, but if you can get it down, it works every time.

The only other method I've found to work is crushing up the pills really tiny into some wet cat food, Trader Joe's tuna for cats (amazing stuff), or water from a can of tuna packed in water. If they're eating, the wet food method usually works. If they aren't, you can do it into the tuna liquid & give it to them using the "sit on cat" method above & either a teaspoon or a large syringe or eye dropper to get it into their mouth.


----------



## grace04

I know this is coming very late, but I wanted to share my sure-fire pill fixes.  One way is to purchase Greenies pill pockets (sold at pet stores and vets offices).  Just put the pill in the little Greenie "pocket", and my cat always gobbles it down.  I have a pill gun, but I have found that it works best when the pill is coated with butter.  Makes it more pleasant for the cat and the pill slides down easier.  Also, I have found that sometimes if the pill is coated with butter, I can just open the cats mouth and pop it back there and it goes down very easily.
Hope this helps anybody with pill problems!

LittleRock, I hope your cat is doing better and you are less stressed.  Everybody feel better!


----------



## littlerock

chessmont said:


> Did the vet show you how to scruff the cat by the top of the head?  Sounds hard to picture, but then you just pull back and the mouth opens and you shove the pill down.  Hard to explain, maybe the vet can show you.  Of course if the cat's body is writhing all over this won't be easy to do but if you get good you can do it fast before the cat knows what hits it LOL.  This way you only need one hand to cause the mouth to open and the other hand free for the pilling.  Easier said than done, though, it took me dozens of cats to get the hang of it.



Does scruff the back of the neck mean to scrunch the fur/ skin the way mother cats carry their young? If so, I have tried this and hasn't helped me so much. Perhaps not doing it strong enough. Yes, my cat totally FREAKS out and thrashes around. Also, she bites down hard if I get my fingers anywhere near her mouth so I always do a half@ssed attempt in fear that she's going to get my finger again. Yeah, I am still in the practicing phase.




pmburk said:


> I'm a touch late to this thread, but I have a tried & true method for giving our cats pills. Grab the cat and "sit" on it, basically.  I get the cat on the floor, and straddle them while I'm kneeling on the floor, so their head is facing forward & their backend is by my feet. Obviously don't put your weight down on the cat, but on your knees & down low just enough to hold the cat still. This way you can hold them pretty still, there isn't much room for them to struggle, and by pushing your feet together underneath you, keep the cat from wriggling away out the back. With one hand hold the cat's chest area so he can't run forward, and with the other pry the mouth open & insert pill.
> 
> Essentially this method (and I apologize for the pics on this page, they aren't mine!)
> http://www.shvaika.info/manipulationtreatments/pills/pillsengl.html
> 
> It sounds really bizarre, but it works amazingly well. You do have to be fairly quick, you probably have 30 seconds total, but if you can get it down, it works every time.
> 
> The only other method I've found to work is crushing up the pills really tiny into some wet cat food, Trader Joe's tuna for cats (amazing stuff), or water from a can of tuna packed in water. If they're eating, the wet food method usually works. If they aren't, you can do it into the tuna liquid & give it to them using the "sit on cat" method above & either a teaspoon or a large syringe or eye dropper to get it into their mouth.



Yes, that is exactly what I currently do. I straddle the cat and block her from escaping backwards with me feet, then hold her steady with one hand while trying to insert whichever meds I have. The liquid has been slightly easier -despite her spitting up- due to the fact that I don't have to get my fingers near her mouth. 

That link you provided is helpful but makes it look so easy..lol. When my husband is in town we can do it well together. I straddle the cat and hold her down and he pries open her mouth and at just the right time, throws the pill down her throat and holds the mouth closed for a few seconds. Be we are only able to do this together, I haven't gotten it down on my own. 



grace04 said:


> I know this is coming very late, but I wanted to share my sure-fire pill fixes.  One way is to purchase Greenies pill pockets (sold at pet stores and vets offices).  Just put the pill in the little Greenie "pocket", and my cat always gobbles it down.  I have a pill gun, but I have found that it works best when the pill is coated with butter.  Makes it more pleasant for the cat and the pill slides down easier.  Also, I have found that sometimes if the pill is coated with butter, I can just open the cats mouth and pop it back there and it goes down very easily.
> Hope this helps anybody with pill problems!
> 
> LittleRock, I hope your cat is doing better and you are less stressed.  Everybody feel better!



I have to admit I haven't tried these yet but it's next on my list. My cat is so picky and won't even eat her food if she senses something off so I always figured they wouldn't work but I'm starting to think they could be the answer to my problems. I will give it a shot.


UPDATE:

Right now she seems good. Has had no symptoms recently. Of course I am waiting for the other shoe to drop so I watch her carefully but I am hoping that no news is good news. Thank you for all the support. I really and truly appreciate it.


----------



## chessmont

littlerock said:


> Does scruff the back of the neck mean to scrunch the fur/ skin the way mother cats carry their young? If so, I have tried this and hasn't helped me so much. Perhaps not doing it strong enough. Yes, my cat totally FREAKS out and thrashes around. Also, she bites down hard if I get my fingers anywhere near her mouth so I always do a half@ssed attempt in fear that she's going to get my finger again. Yeah, I am still in the practicing phase.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear she seems to be doing well now.
> 
> I actually mean scruff further up near the top of the head, but do not try this without vet permission or instruction.  Sounds like you have it somewhat conquered.  It is a b***ch pilling a cat!


----------



## littlerock

chessmont said:


> It is a b***ch pilling a cat!



Can I get an amen?! lol

On another note, I was at my friend's house this weekend and her young dog is on antibiotics also. It was time to give her the meds and I kid you not the dog practically laid on it's back with her mouth open just waiting for the syringe. I mean, really?! I couldn't believe it.. no fighting, no spitting up, just gulped it down. Such a stark contrast to what happens at my house. Oh the pleasure of cats..


----------



## cats n bags

If you try pill pockets, remember you don't have to use the whole pocket for the pill.  It works better for me to break them apart so that there is just enough treat to coat the pill.

You can use the extra dough to make little "ringers" with no pill to see if the cat like them, and then mix them in with the poisoned pill.  I also use them for cats that might fight the pill.  Most of the time they don't object to the pill pocket as much as the plain pill.


----------



## luvnlin

Just tonight I noticed that my Puppy kitty has the same symptoms.  She is laying right at the water and drinks quite a bit frequently.  She responds to my touch but not like she usually would.  She did eat some tuna and finally left the water bowl.  I've noticed in the last couple of months that she has a bit of a swagger in her hind quarters but she just started with these new symptoms today.  She is blind and does not romp around very much but has been wandering the house this last month more than ever. Puppy is 12 and has always been healthy, aside from the glacoma.  I hope your little one is feeling better and pulled through ok.  What finally came of the diagnosis? I apologize for contacting you so far removed from your original post but the symptoms appear to be exact.  Thanks and take care.


----------



## vinbenphon1

luvnlin said:


> Just tonight I noticed that my Puppy kitty has the same symptoms.  She is laying right at the water and drinks quite a bit frequently.  She responds to my touch but not like she usually would.  She did eat some tuna and finally left the water bowl.  I've noticed in the last couple of months that she has a bit of a swagger in her hind quarters but she just started with these new symptoms today.  She is blind and does not romp around very much but has been wandering the house this last month more than ever. Puppy is 12 and has always been healthy, aside from the glacoma.  I hope your little one is feeling better and pulled through ok.  What finally came of the diagnosis? I apologize for contacting you so far removed from your original post but the symptoms appear to be exact.  Thanks and take care.



Have you gone to the Vet?


----------

